# car registration



## Pholivs2 (Mar 22, 2009)

My brother inlaw has recently moved to the USA and left a car in Spain. The car was originally imported from the USA and was properly imported with taxes paid and registered in his name. It is insured and has current ITV and I intend to use it. Is it possible to transfer the address of the car to my address in Mijas and could i pay local taxes ?


----------

